
Show HN: Pdf.to A website to do things to pdf files (compress, jpg to pdf etc.) - nadermx
https://pdf.to/?ref=hackernews
======
mtmail
Can you add 'remove password from pdf'? It's fairly simple on command-line
[https://gist.github.com/pstaender/7412245](https://gist.github.com/pstaender/7412245)
at least for the usual print protection.

~~~
nadermx
I'll add that in later today

